# 1986 Case 3394



## dirtball08 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey there, anybody have a wiring schematic for the lighting system for said tractor? Having intermittent problems and it's starting to make me a little angered.

Thanks


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I had a 2294 circuit board in council under shift was bad, some times you push clutch in and the tractor would not go anymore then shut it off start up everthing fine . Then other times you would have to let it sit over night. Sorry can't help you much but I've felt your pain.


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Had a 3294. What are problems? Our biggest problem was that circuit board on right side panel. $800+ each time. Basically, the transmission controller in so many words. When it would act up you would lose certain gears or the machine would go into neutral immediately. Not a fun ride if you were under a load.

The only fix we could find was to get rid of it. Really solved the problem.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Amen


----------



## dirtball08 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yup had the trans controller go a couple times in the last 10 yrs. Was only about 400, but thats enough.
The lights will work perfectly one time and then the next time they will be very dim. Checked the alternator output under both conditons and exactly the same output. Checked as much as the harness as i could and seen no problems. Switch or connections not heating up. Replaced all 12 lights , no change in problem. I think I'm missing something but don't know what.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The technical term is an electrical "Gremlin". This is why new sales are down and used values are up. More electronics equals more gremlins. I have heard some know how to fight the gremlins but are either few or expensive or both.

Every mechanics least favorite thing to hear: intermittent electrical problem.


----------

